

Azimuth Code Project - btilly
http://www.azimuthproject.org/azimuth/show/Azimuth+Code+Project+

======
btilly
Last night I was randomly chatting online with the well-known mathematical
physicist John Baez (see <http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/> for more about him)
and he told me about the Azimuth Project. It sounded to me like something that
could be of interest to some here, and the code project is what is most likely
to be a fit.

